# Banks fighting the good fight to protect our interests



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I think most of us are aware that caller ID cannot be trusted anymore particularly with regard to telephone calls from your bank. It would appear that fraudsters are able to change the number you see on your screen to anything they like including the bank telephone number which you may see on the back of your card.

I saw a tv programme earlier with news about the steps being taken by financial institutions to combat this type of fraud. Passive Voice Biometrics is voice recognition software which will analyse the voice pattern of any caller and flag it up if its thought to be fraudulent. 

How good is that?

Until the scammers find a way around it........


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

The thing to always remember, is that *no* financial institution will *ever* e-mail or phone you to request account details from you, or ask you to transfer funds to another account. 

So anyone doing so is trying to scam you ...... period !


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I only call numbers on the back of the card or go online at their websites. Never click or use any information provided by unsolicited emails. 

Scammers can be tricky too. The other day I got an email for password change verification for a financial institution. You know, those type you get when you need to change your password. It looked real and looked just like the one I received a couple of weeks go when I actually did change my password. It said if I did not make the change to call them through the number in the email. One problem though, they used an email address that is not associated with the account  People just need to pay attention, especially if they have multiple email addresses going to the same email client where you could easily miss which email account it is going to.


----------



## ImNotGeorge (Jun 27, 2020)

Deejay100six said:


> I think most of us are aware that caller ID cannot be trusted anymore particularly with regard to telephone calls from your bank. It would appear that fraudsters are able to change the number you see on your screen to anything they like including the bank telephone number which you may see on the back of your card.


They're using Phone Spoofing apps on their cell phones, which I think should be outlawed altogether. I've received calls that said they were from myself a few times.





__





phone spoofing app - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The whole caller-ID fiasco could be solved pretty simply by simply not allowing firms to display a different ID than the the phone account is registered under. It's a trivial undertaking for the phone companies to block number and name spoofing in it's tracks, they just don't do it for legal reasons. If spoofing were simply made illegal under all circumstances, the problem would cease to exist.


----------

